# Kommunikationsfehler G120 CU240E-2 PN-F



## Luke676 (15 April 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Ich sitze zur Zeit an meinem Abschlussprojekt und muss einen Motor über den oben genannten FU ansteuern! Dazu muss ich die verschiedenen Stoparten (Sto, SS1, usw.) realisieren. Nachdem ich nun eine Safety-Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt habe, erhalte ich jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung: Wartungsbedarf: Kommunikation zur Steuerung gestört 
 Antrieb_1 / Antrieb_1.Module Access Point
Die Kommunikationsstörung tritt jedoch nur auf, nachdem ich eine Safety-Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt habe! Ohne Safety-Funktionen lässt sich der Motor bzw. der FU problemlos ansteuern! Den Motor habe ich als Technologieobjekt projektiert. Angesteuert wird das ganze über Profinet, bzw. Profisafe! Als CPU kommt eine 1511-f zum Einsatz! Nun wäre meine Frage, ob jemand dieses Problem kennt oder eventuell einen Tipp für mich hätte, was mein Problem sein könnte! Besten Danke schon im Voraus und ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## ChristophD (18 April 2016)

Hallo,

welche Alarmnummer genau steht an?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Luke676 (18 April 2016)

Die Ereignis-ID lautet: 16# 08:9008
Gruß Lukas


----------



## ChristophD (18 April 2016)

glaube mir, mit solchen angaben wirst du nicht viel hilfe erwarten können!
due ereignis-ID ist doch bestimmt aus der Gerätediagnose der CPU oder? Das hilft an dieser Stelle nicht so wirklich viel!


----------



## Dos6.22 (18 April 2016)

Wie genau hast du das Sicherheitsprogramm aktiviert? Auch an Hardware kopieren und übertragen gedacht?
Klingt ein bischen nach diesem Fehler.
Ist die Profisafe Adresse aus der CPU Hardware eingestellt?
Läuft dein Safety SPS Programm schon?
Manchmal hilft auch ein Kaltstart.

Update:
Achso sehe es geht um TIA. Aber da muss man diese Schritt ebenfalls so machen. Ein Kollege hatte letztens ähnliche Probleme und es hat nur an den oben genanntenn Punkten gehangen.


----------



## zako (18 April 2016)

Passt bei Dir die Adresse (F-Zieladresse) im Antrieb und steuerungsseitig (einmal DEZIMAL einmal HEX)?
Wie sieht bei Dir die Überwachungszeit des SAFETY- Programms aus und wie ist die F_WD_TIME?
Stell mal das doppelte der F_WD_TIME für die Überwachungszeit des SAFETY- Programms ein.

Kannst Du auch die F- Peripherie im F- Programm depassivieren?


----------

